# Black bellied whistling duck



## Reel Nauti (Jul 31, 2017)

I just spooked up three ducks out of my farm pond.  I'm near Tifton, GA.  They whistled like crazy and had a bright orange/yellow beak.  The closest thing that I can find to it in my waterfowl ID handbook is the black bellied whistling duck.  I'm going to try to get pics if they come back in.  Is this a rare duck for our area?
Thanks.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 31, 2017)

Mexican Squealers (Black Bellies) are thick as bees in Darien.  Raised well on Butler in the wood duck boxes looks like.  I would expect their range to expand.  Will see thousands where I hunt in LA come Sept 15.


----------



## Reel Nauti (Jul 31, 2017)

I appreciate it.  Anything other than a wood duck gets us all stirred up around here!  I looked up some sound bytes and I'm almost positive that it's a black bellied whistling duck.


----------



## across the river (Jul 31, 2017)

There are plenty of them in Georgia during the summer, as they expand North in the state to breed. Some even make it to an above the fall line.  Come  the season when it gets colder they will mostly all be gone for the most part except for a few along the coast.


----------



## Oldfield83 (Aug 1, 2017)

Would be nice if you could hunt them during early teal while their still in the area.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 1, 2017)

Oldfield83 said:


> Would be nice if you could hunt them during early teal while their still in the area.



Yep, come first cool snap and they will be gone... 

OP- yes, they whistle a lot when flying. Looks like a cross between a small goose and a duck (to me). In flight all black with 4-5 white bars on their wings, pink legs/feet and bill. They use the WD boxes on the lake here.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 1, 2017)

I've shot several during big duck season but most will be gone.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 2, 2017)

And a lot die in Retts during teal season and lay to rot in the marsh.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> And a lot die in Retts during teal season and lay to rot in the marsh.



Its awful. I have seen it to. pure waste.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 3, 2017)

One good thing about a hot duck season. We killed 30 one hunt last season and the other people I was hunting with acted like they were scared to eat them. I'm still eating whistlers, that's a pile of meat when you get the thighs too. I was trying to upload a picture but can't get it to load for some reason.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 3, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice looking birds.  I have yet to cross paths with them but I look forward to it.


----------



## Johnny44 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have 2 that I watch every morning at my job.  Gorgeous ducks, especially when they fly.


----------

